# 1989 Keaton Batmobile



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Now that the Mach 5 is done I thought I'd get back to my other favorite car-the Batmobile! Specifically, the 1/25 scale 1989 "Keaton" Batmobile by AMT:


Box Art by trekriffic, on Flickr

I've always loved this design, moreso than any of the other movie Batmobiles I think. 

I bought this kit about 10 years ago (the box shows a 2003 issue date), started it, then set it aside and never got back to it. I did get as far as painting the body, chassis, cockpit, and "antiquing" of the chrome parts:

The body was previously sprayed with a shiny metallic black enamel. I gave it a light sanding with 600 grit and plan to give it a semi-gloss finish when I'm done: 


Car Body by trekriffic, on Flickr

Antiquing is when you give the chrome parts a wash of diluted black enamel then rub away where you want highlights to show:


Side Details by trekriffic, on Flickr

Underside of the chassis with 10 year old paint details:


Underside of Chassis by trekriffic, on Flickr

The cockpit. Dang I was good with a brush back then . Look at all those dials!


Cockpit by trekriffic, on Flickr

Chrome bits for the turbine engine. I'll probably give them another antique coat:


Engine Parts by trekriffic, on Flickr

I'll post some more pics tomorrow showing today's progess.


----------



## DCH10664 (Jul 16, 2012)

Oh Cool !!! Another favorite car of mine ! I remember building this many years ago. And if you mailed in the proof of purchase. They sent you a free molded plastic armor cocoon that fit over the car. Wish I knew what happened to it.

Of all the movie Batmobiles. This is my favorite. Aside from just being a wicked looking design. IMO this version always seemed to be the most possible.


----------



## vypurr59 (Sep 25, 2011)

I have seen this car in the hobby stores, but have passed on it many times over. Thinking I should try to pick one up. What you have done so far is very well done. Good Luck with this build and I will follow your progress.


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

*Yesterday's progress...*

The blastproof windshield was glued into the cockpit hatch using canopy glue. The fit was not real good so I clamped it with clothes pins and set it aside to dry overnight:


Windshield Glued wih Canopy Glue by trekriffic, on Flickr

The tires and rims were mounted to the chassis front and back. I used some thinned grey enamel on the treads to simulate wear. The rear axle was a metal rod that I had to hammer into the inner wheel hub halves using a small tack hammer:


Chassis with Tires by trekriffic, on Flickr

The interior engine mount frame was glued into the front of the chassis:


Engine Mount by trekriffic, on Flickr

The cockpit was glued into the upper body:


Cockpit Installed by trekriffic, on Flickr

The rear jet engine nozzle, exhaust ports, and tail lights were glued in place:


Rear by trekriffic, on Flickr

Front headlights were glued in place using canopy glue:


Headlights by trekriffic, on Flickr

The jet engine turbine got some detailing with silver enamel:


Turbine Engine by trekriffic, on Flickr

A modeller on another forum noted I still needed to fill in the seams on the inner winglet halves which I hadn't noticed before so there is that to do now. After that I'll see about shooting the body with some flat lacquer before gluing the chassis to it. I'm still up in the air on the final finish. I've heard that the actual car itself was matte black (a flat finish is better for photography to avoid glare spots) but I do like a little glossiness myself. So I may give her a shot of Testors semi-gloss lacquer before I'm finished. It seems like it would be a nice compromise between a flat and a glossy finish.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Nice. Still the best looking Batmobile in my opinion. When I built mine I used Tamiya Satin Black. It has a great semi gloss look to it with just the slightest of metallic sheen to it.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Nice work sir. My second favorite Batmobile after the 66 Car. Well done.


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

robiwon said:


> Nice. Still the best looking Batmobile in my opinion. When I built mine I used Tamiya Satin Black. It has a great semi gloss look to it with just the slightest of metallic sheen to it.


Thanks for the recommendation. I found the can of spray paint I used for the body in my paint bin-Testors Graphite. Not a bad color actually but I think I'll shoot her with flat black and then do an overspray with Testors semi-gloss lacquer.


----------



## Pitfall (Feb 20, 2009)

I built one awhile back. I painted it with Wal-Mart brand flat black spray paint. Then I dusted it with powdered graphite and rubbed it into the flat black paint. It gave it a nice sheen without appearing too glossy.


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Gave the body a coat of Testors flat black followed by Dullcote; then a coat of Testors semi-gloss lacquer; then I polished the fenders, hood, and the top of the canopy lightly using a paper towel which, as I'm sure most of you are aware, is mildly abrasive. Chassis was then glued to the body using Testors tube cement.

Soooo here's the almost finished Batmobile:


IMG_7218 by trekriffic, on Flickr

I also attached the rollers to the back end of the jet turbine and brushed on MM steel and titanium metalizer for a more metallic look. I made the nose at the front end almost entirely black to more closely match the body color since that's how it looks to me in most of the images I've seen. The machine guns were glued together and painted MM steel along with the diagnostic module that fits in a slot on the side of the turbine; not glued on though.

Jet turbine, machine guns, and diagnostic module:


IMG_7216 by trekriffic, on Flickr


Gots stuff to do Saturday but should have some finished pics up come Sunday.


----------



## whiskeyrat (May 7, 2012)

My favorite Bat-Sled. Looking really good, nice job!


----------



## DCH10664 (Jul 16, 2012)

Nice ! Very Nice !!....But I just realized something. I thought this was the same model that I built years ago. But it's not. The one I built did not have a removable turbine engine. Is this possibly a model released after the second Keaton movie ??? I do remember in that movie the Batmobile was shown with the turbine engine pulled out of the body.


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

DCH10664 said:


> Nice ! Very Nice !!....But I just realized something. I thought this was the same model that I built years ago. But it's not. The one I built did not have a removable turbine engine. Is this possibly a model released after the second Keaton movie ??? I do remember in that movie the Batmobile was shown with the turbine engine pulled out of the body.


It must be the reissue. The box shows a 2003 issue date.


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

*Well after 10 years in limbo she's finished! In the end I went with a semi-gloss finish which I think looks about right without being too glossy. 
Here are the pics...*


1989 Keaton Batmobile by trekriffic, on Flickr


1989 Keaton Batmobile by trekriffic, on Flickr


1989 Keaton Batmobile by trekriffic, on Flickr


1989 Keaton Batmobile by trekriffic, on Flickr


1989 Keaton Batmobile by trekriffic, on Flickr


1989 Keaton Batmobile by trekriffic, on Flickr


1989 Keaton Batmobile by trekriffic, on Flickr


1989 Keaton Batmobile by trekriffic, on Flickr


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

*More pics...*


1989 Keaton Batmobile by trekriffic, on Flickr


1989 Keaton Batmobile by trekriffic, on Flickr


1989 Keaton Batmobile by trekriffic, on Flickr


1989 Keaton Batmobile by trekriffic, on Flickr

1989 Keaton Batmobile by trekriffic, on Flickr


1989 Keaton Batmobile by trekriffic, on Flickr


1989 Keaton Batmobile by trekriffic, on Flickr


1989 Keaton Batmobile by trekriffic, on Flickr


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

1989 Keaton Batmobile by trekriffic, on Flickr


1989 Keaton Batmobile by trekriffic, on Flickr

*Gotham City villains beware! Machine guns!*


1989 Keaton Batmobile by trekriffic, on Flickr


1989 Keaton Batmobile by trekriffic, on Flickr


1989 Keaton Batmobile by trekriffic, on Flickr


1989 Keaton Batmobile by trekriffic, on Flickr


1989 Keaton Batmobile by trekriffic, on Flickr


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

*Underside:*


1989 Keaton Batmobile by trekriffic, on Flickr

*With the jet turbine engine out for maintenance:*


1989 Keaton Batmobile with Jet Turbine Engine by trekriffic, on Flickr

*Next to my McDonalds Happy Meal Batmobile:*


1989 Batmobiles by trekriffic, on Flickr


1989 Batmobiles by trekriffic, on Flickr


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

*Next to my 1/24 scale Johnny Lightning 1960 and 1950 diecasts:*


Batmobiles by trekriffic, on Flickr


Batmobiles by trekriffic, on Flickr


Batmobiles by trekriffic, on Flickr


Batmobiles by trekriffic, on Flickr

*One nice thing about the JL diecasts- the front wheels turn. Also, having metal bodies they are quite heavy especially when compared to the AMT Batmobile: *


Batmobiles by trekriffic, on Flickr

I took some more pics of the diecasts too which I'll post in a separate thread. 

You can view the rest of the Keaton Batmobile images in my album here:

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157644452447329/with/14321655631/


----------



## DCH10664 (Jul 16, 2012)

My compliments on a model well done. But also on your photography skills. These are some really nice shots ! And I like how this new model looks by comparison to your die cast versions. To me, it looks right in line with the evolution of the Batmobile. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

One more...


1989 Keaton Batmobile by trekriffic, on Flickr


----------

